# I Bought some plants that came in little buckets



## DiSoRdeR (Mar 21, 2004)

I bought some live plants from my lfs, I have no idea what kind they are but they came In little black buckets. The guy there told me I should keep them In there, but I dont think he knew any thing about live plants since he didnt really know any thing about them. Do they need to be keep in buckets? The buckets are about 2x2 inches, and have holes in them in which the roots are coming out of.


----------



## F15HMAN (Mar 18, 2004)

mine came in little pots too








I just left mine, but my piranha ripped it apart


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah i was told 2keep mine in the pots for about a month 2establish root growh in ur water then remove and plant in the substrate!!!!


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

Here's some good advice

Hope this helps


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

sprinter78 said:


> Here's some good advice
> 
> Hope this helps


 Nice tracking down *sprinter78*









I believe that your question is answered!!!


----------



## DiSoRdeR (Mar 21, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> I believe that your question is answered!!!


----------

